# wow speicherauslastungs error



## Alpax (9. August 2009)

Ich bekomme (immer wieder) (zu oft) (VIEL zu oft) einen WoW-Error

This application has encountered a critical error:

Für diesen Befehl ist *nicht genügend Speicher* verfügbar.

Program:	E:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe
File:	.\MapMem.cpp
Line:	560

Requested *2689730 bytes of memory*

2,5 GIGABYTE RAM ... und an den Addons liegts nicht .. das dachte ich nämlich auch und hab alle deaktiviert ... geändert hat sich aber null


Was kann da sein?

Ich habe Vista 32 und 2GB (zu wenig offensichtlich) RAM .. und ausser WoW nix offen ausser paar Hinergrundprogramme (rechts unten neben der Uhr)

mfg Alpax


----------



## Teleriel (9. August 2009)

Ich hab das gleiche Problem , bekomme den Error aber meißtens wenn ich ein Gebiet wechsel . Am Rechner wird es wohl kaum liegen . Ich würde meine Version ja mal neu installieren aber mit meinem Hinterweltlerinternet wäre das Patch downloaden einfach zu grausam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vieleicht weiß ja jemand eine Lösung .

MFG


----------



## Ocian (9. August 2009)

Verschiebe mal deinen Interface, WTF und Cache Ordner und probier es erneut.

Ich denke der Cache Ordner hat nur falsch zwischengespeichert. Der Rest sind die AddOns


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. August 2009)

Vorweg sind das schonmalm keinen 2.5 Gigabyte an RAM

```
A file size of 2689730 bytes can also be expressed as
21517840 bits
2689730 bytes
2626.689 kilobytes (abbreviated as KB or Kb*)
2.5651 megabytes (abbreviated as M or MB)
0.00251 gigabytes (abbreviated as G or GB)
```
Versuch mal dieses Programm es überprüft ob dein Arbeitsspeicher ok istMemtest86
Und dann noch ein Tip erstell mal einen Thread im Blizzard Technik forum. Zudem hier dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodace (9. August 2009)

ram müsste reichen ... glaub ich xD


----------



## Fusssi (9. August 2009)

Wenn Vista richtig läuft laufen in der Regel auch die spiele schneller, aber Vista benötigt an sich schon recht viel Speicher. Da sind 2,5 GB recht wenig.

Aber für mich sieht das eher nach nem defekten Speicherbaustein aus. Oder Softwarefehler, schon mal Repair.exe versucht?


----------



## Shadria (9. August 2009)

Nach kurzem googeln fand ich folgenden Tipp um den Fehler zu beseitigen:



> Diese Fehlermeldung kommt, wenn eine der WDB-Dateien aus Deinem Cache-Ordner beschädigt ist. Einfach den Inhalt des Cache-Ordners löschen und das Problem sollte gelöst sein.



Ansonsten gibt es auch noch einen Blue-Post im offiziellen WoW-Forum mit folgenden Tipp:



> versuche einfach die repair.exe auszuführen (Als Administrator). Achte darauf alle Optionen auszuwählen.



Quelle: WoW-Europe Forum


----------



## neo1986 (9. August 2009)

Der Areitspeicher reicht zwar knapp würde abernoch bischen rein machen...


----------



## Naminee (9. August 2009)

Hab das selbe Problem und ich bin zwar nicht der TE aber bedanke mich trotzdem für die schnellen Tipps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werds gleich mal ausprobieren..


----------



## Vizard (9. August 2009)

Mach dir keine sorgen den Fehler hab ich mehrmals am Tag und das mit 8GB Ram. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Danke Blizzard für die gute Arbeit.

MfG Vizard


----------



## Alpax (9. August 2009)

Bin der TE ^^ und bedanke mich auch .. gleich ma durcharbeiten .. danke euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (9. August 2009)

Vizard schrieb:


> Mach dir keine sorgen den Fehler hab ich mehrmals am Tag und das mit 8GB Ram.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das schließt einen Ramfehler oder softwarefehler auf deinem Rechner aber nicht aus, sonst hätten alle das Problem.

Also wenn man von nix ne ahnung hat und nix anderes kann als anderen die Schuld zu geben, dann lieber Mund halten!


----------



## neo1986 (9. August 2009)

währe gut wenn du mal dein gazes System posten köntest

auserdem würde ich dir raten mal ein viren scan durchzuführen hatte letzte woche ein ziemlich fetten trojaner in meinem system der dazu geführt hatte das sich opera aufhängt hatte auserdem den abeitspeicher verbrauchvon opera auf 1,2GB gedrückt.....obwohl ich nicht denke das das bei dir der fall ist.


----------



## Teleriel (9. August 2009)

Ich danke euch auch für die schnellen Antworten . Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren und das Ergebnis hier posten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG


----------



## Bergerdos (9. August 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Der Areitspeicher reicht zwar knapp würde abernoch bischen rein machen...



Wieso reicht der knapp ?
Auf meinem alten Laptop läuft WOW unter XP mit 512 MB Ram. Ist zwar langsam aber es läuft.
2 GB reichen ganz locker.


----------



## Jingko (9. August 2009)

Da dieser Fehler aber offensichtlich bei relativ vielen Leuten vorkommt (bei mir auch...naja, jetzt nimmer, ich spiel ja auch nicht mehr ;-) ) und es ja auch offiziell Lösungsvorschläge gibt, ist es vielleicht nicht ganz unmöglich, dass WoW halt ne Macke hat und das u.U. durchaus mit der Programmierung zusammenhängen könnte. Und immer nur zu meinen: Ist der Speicher (ist es z.b. bei mir mit 100% Sicherheit nicht gewesen) und ein SOFTWAREFEHLER (aber natürlich nicht WoW ansich....Blizz kann da ja keinen Fehler gemacht haben, weil es bei einem selbst ja läuft...) ist auch dünne.

Aber es ist hier eh normal, dass die Leute eher angegriffen werden, als dass man wirklich hilft.....


2 GB RAM sollten normal, wenn nichts anderes im Hintergrund läuft, bei Vista ausreichen. Vista braucht aber halt von sich aus schon wesentlich mehr Arbeitsspeicher als XP, also kann man das nicht so direkt vergleichen. Wenn dann eventuell eben noch Antivirenprogramm, WinAmp und noch irgendwas läuft, wird es unter Vista eventuell auch mit 2GB knapp, da Vista allein schon ~1GB beansprucht.


----------



## neo1986 (9. August 2009)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Wieso reicht der knapp ?
> Auf meinem alten Laptop läuft WOW unter XP mit 512 MB Ram. Ist zwar langsam aber es läuft.
> 2 GB reichen ganz locker.


XP aber vista brauch etwas mehr als XP..... bei mir läuft XP zum surfen schon mit 128mb...

Ich habe jetzt mit ICQ und IE ine auslastung von 1,49GB von 16GB arbeitspeicher


----------



## Fusssi (9. August 2009)

Jingko schrieb:


> Aber es ist hier eh normal, dass die Leute eher angegriffen werden, als dass man wirklich hilft.....


Vizard hat nicht geholfen, er hat geflamed! Und ich hatte den Fehler noch nie, so wie viele andere wohl auch nicht. Also kann es ja kein genereller programmierfehler sein! Also nachdenken bevor du hier den Lichtritter raus hängen lässt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (9. August 2009)

Ist jetzt nur mal ein Versuch, aber schalte mal SuperFetch aus, reboote und schau was passiert:

Systemsteuerung -> System und Wartung -> Verwaltung -> Dienste -> Doppelklick auf SuperFetch und als Starttyp "deaktivieren" wählen und reboot

Beim nächsten Start wird Vista sehr viel weniger Speicher fressen, da es die Programme, welche oft benutzt werden nicht mehr auf Verdacht in den Speicher lädt. Normalerweise sollte Vista aber den Speicher dynamisch wieder freigeben.


----------

